# Advertisements on this forum



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Maybe I missed something, but suddenly I am seeing ads when I click on a subject here on the Hobby Talk forums.

Three times I've had Hewlett-Packard ads come up and twice I was not able to get past them to see what I wanted to see.

I predict that if we are going to have to sit through advertisements, this board will not last much longer.

Jeff


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I think it may be because of there not being sponsors for the boards. someone's got to pay the bills


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't get any but I use Chrome and pop up/ad blockers.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

You might consider Ad Block Plus. Someone recommended it here and I've found it to be quite effective.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I think it may be because of there not being sponsors for the boards. someone's got to pay the bills


I pay a significant bill to sponsor the Science Fiction Modeling board and am personally annoyed at the ads that interrupt links. I switched to a different browser because of the slow scripts that ran the previous ads and made HobbyTalk run amazingly slowly. Now that that's done, they bring up the new ad system. PITA.

WTF?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh, I agree completely Paul.

No intended slight against your contribution. I'm just as annoyed as you that your section has *any* sort of interruption. That's what you are paying to stop.

I was referring to the other un-sponsored boards.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I just bounced between 2 or 3 posts and after each page refresh I got HP server ads taking up the page. There is a skip ad button but the second time it didn't even work. And the site itself is noticeably slower than in the past, this started for me about a week ago. I made a fair donation some time back to support the site but I have to admit this is getting a bit annoying.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> ...No intended slight against your contribution...


None taken.



Lou Dalmaso said:


> ...I was referring to the other un-sponsored boards.


Ahh. Gotcha - I haven't noticed whether it's happening on the Sci Fi board.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

don't see any myself. (using firefox and do have Ad Bloc running, so 
that might be why)


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I haven't got any ad so far. Maybe they are direct to you guys in the USA... for while.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I am in the USA and do not see any ads. The site runs fairly fast. Nothing much to complain about. I use Chrome and it has several ad blockers that remove ads from sites and stuff like Facebook, etc. One stop shopping for smooth, ad-free, surfing.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This is happening on EVERY HT Forum and almost all have a Thread talking about...
I installed this...
http://simple-adblock.com/
a couple of days ago and the problem VANISHED...no more ads or pop ups
It is simple and easy to install in 2 minutes...Try it and see...
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

As I as saying in the other thread those ads seem (touch wood) to have stopped but I'm finding the pages take forever to load. This site used to be quick but not any more.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I just had a "commercial break" add just a few seconds ago. RRRrrr. (Why HP servers? Is this really a place that people are thinking about buying servers?)

The ad scripts changed a couple of months ago and, using IE, the pages took ages to load. I (finally) switched to Firefox and the page loads were fine again. NOW they add in the "commercial break" ads between pages which are a PITA.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

There are several threads about the same topic in other forums of HT and I have noted that, in general, people whom use Chorme or Firefox seem to have no problem. But I can be wrong.

Just between us, the IE sucks! Chrome will kill it like it killed Netscape.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

kenlee said:


> I am using Chrome and I still have problems, I haven't used the *virus magnet* known as Internet Explorer in over 6 years.


LOL. Anyway, it's started happening to me today. And I use Chrome. :freak:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Weird. I use Firefox on a Mac, no special ad blockers, popups disabled, and this board runs smooth as silk.

I agree about the ad content you're seeing, though. How many people on this board plan on buying a server in the next few months?


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Ads*

There DEFINATELY are ads! On the RC - OVAL - FOR SALE - section, the guy that now owns this site claims he is now (IN THE PROCESS) of making a shield, (or whatever), to prevent these ads. All we can do is WAIT and see. This is one of my BEST sites for RC equipment. I will still pratronize, but I HOPE this owner can FIX this problem. PPLLEEAASSEE all be a little patient... Believe me I feel ya....


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Getting rid of that Microsoft garbage browser and installing Firefox will take care of 95% of the spamming and popups you see. I use Firefox and never looked back.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm on Safari (Mac) and don't have this problem. Hmph.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah if I use my iPad with Safari there are no problems either. But for my laptop Chrome and a couple ad blockers do the trick. Not only do they block ads here but on places like Facebook etc. No ads anywhere.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

For what it's worth, on my Mac suing Safari, no pop-ups. BUT on my iPhone using Safari they are there. Definitely annoying, particularly on a mobile device!


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

I've apparently been lucky as I don't get any ads. I'm currently on Firefox 20 with AdBlocker Plus.
However once in a while, like last week for example, when I first come onto site at the home page, I get a quick redirect that says 404 error. Usually lasts from a few days to a week or so. Talked to admin before on it, but they are just as confused as I am.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't see any ads in explorer here at all.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think they've sorted out the problem. I haven't been redirected to that HP ad since Thursday.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

In case ya'll haven't noticed, the Banners and Popups should all be gone. At least, I've not seen any Banners since sometime yesterday. The current forum owners seem to have fixed that particular vexing issue and I've not seen any popups, either.


----------

